# Contest - Summer 2010



## fdd2blk (Aug 17, 2010)

gonna make it simple and easy, ....




take a picture with "*rollitup.org*" in it. 




some examples:

go outside, find a bum, have him hold a sign with rollitup.org on it. take his picture.

write rollitup.org in the dust on that cop car. take a picture. 

stand at the edge of the grand canyon with rollitup.org written across your ass (females only). take a picture. 






i will be giving out 3 prizes for the best 3 pictures. the prizes will be hand blown glass, hand blown by none other than me. the creativity of the pictures entered will determine the creativity of the prizes. the better effort put out by the people entering pictures, the better effort i will put towards the prizes. 


contest entries must be posted in this thread by midnight on September 7, 2010, pacific time.

winner will be announced on Friday, September 10, 2010. 

thank you all for playing and let's have some fun with this.


----------



## sine143 (Aug 17, 2010)

mmm, looks like I need to put my thinking cap on. hehe. I could use some glass, and the bank account is empty!


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Aug 17, 2010)

Do u have a way to filter out the photoshopped ones fdd? I am already working hard on some cool pics and just don't want to get beat out by someone who is better with a computer than I am...thats just not really fair...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 17, 2010)

I'll give it a shot!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 17, 2010)

DoinIt2Gether said:


> Do u have a way to filter out the photoshopped ones fdd? I am already working hard on some cool pics and just don't want to get beat out by someone who is better with a computer than I am...thats just not really fair...


i'll worry about that, just go take some pics.


----------



## irishwyrick (Aug 17, 2010)

this should be a fun thread...im in


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 17, 2010)

I am in. Time to get my creative thinking cap on.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 17, 2010)

Im definately trying to get that cop car theme down without getting caught.


----------



## feva (Aug 17, 2010)

time to smoke one and get the brain juices flowin


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 17, 2010)

The Ganja Girl is definitely in.


----------



## rzza (Aug 17, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Im definately trying to get that cop car theme down without getting caught.


good luck with that the pigs love to get their daily car wash (for free at any carwash) so their NEVER dirty enough...bring a marker lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 17, 2010)

i was hoping we could limit this thread to actual entries. thank you.


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 17, 2010)

rzza said:


> good luck with that the pigs love to get their daily car wash (for free at any carwash) so their NEVER dirty enough...bring a marker lol


Rzza, you don't live where there are dirt roads do you?

This could be real fun. I hear Pine Knob calling me.


----------



## FlyingUnderTheRadar (Aug 18, 2010)

Is there a limit to how many pictures you can enter?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 18, 2010)

no, there is no limit.


----------



## mistaphuck (Aug 18, 2010)

ill go first! this is only the beginning... my fav is the gilded 420 some guy was like "OHH YEAH!!" when he saw me taking that pic in fact I think you can see him in the reflection.


and as for the other two... AK pride mofuckas


----------



## mistaphuck (Aug 18, 2010)

heres one more for the time being, signs a bit chewed now..


----------



## Howard Stern (Aug 18, 2010)

I was talking to the ol lady and we were thinking about getting a sky writer to put rollitup in the sky as our entry! But I think that would cost too much. LOL maybe next contest. Still thinking though. Great contest fdd2blk! can't wait to see what people come up with.


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm gonna post some tomorrow got the day off of work.


----------



## reefermdns (Aug 21, 2010)

OH! Hell yes, I am so in...I already have an EXCELLENT idea....i hope..lol


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Aug 21, 2010)

I do loves me some vandalism. And glass pipes. Sounds like my cup of tea.


----------



## Dr. O (Aug 22, 2010)

u said asses were ok?
im a girl


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 22, 2010)

somebody better start posting something. tits, ass, a pair of hairy testicles. as long as people start entering i don't care. keep it tasteful please.


----------



## grow space (Aug 22, 2010)

I am in with my 2 megapixel phone cam, ujeeeeee...


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Aug 22, 2010)

My first professionally done tie dye in the background, with my batch of Auto Assassin seeds from my first pollination experiment!


----------



## machnak (Aug 22, 2010)

Here's two from my boring day at work today, more to come with a real camera soon. 
View attachment 1114404View attachment 1114405


----------



## machnak (Aug 22, 2010)

Sorry for the double post, pictures didn't load and I can't edit.


----------



## feva (Aug 23, 2010)

heres a couple pics seen the seats in the video and thought wow id like to roll one up right there in that seat and smoke in the jungle. so on that thought i was inspired and rolled it up.


----------



## DawgMountain (Aug 23, 2010)

So the rule is... NO PHOTOSHOP????

Yes or no?


----------



## mistaphuck (Aug 23, 2010)

no photoshop


----------



## Howard Stern (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah photo shop takes out the whole risk factor! I have an idea that I better win on but I have to figure out how to get on a Naval base! LOL


----------



## machnak (Aug 24, 2010)

Just a few more from me being bored at work. More to come, I wanna win.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 24, 2010)

machnak said:


> View attachment 1117859View attachment 1117860View attachment 1117861View attachment 1117862View attachment 1117863View attachment 1117864View attachment 1117865View attachment 1117866View attachment 1117868
> 
> 
> View attachment 1117869
> ...


if you wanna win, you gotta take that rollitup sticker or whatever it is you made and go stick it on some boobs,a bus stop sign, or on a fire truck or something.



I got an entry coming, just waiting till the deadline comes close.


----------



## machnak (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh I got one for ya.  Even if it doesn't win it, I'm pretty sure everyone will get a good laugh out of it.


----------



## mistaphuck (Aug 24, 2010)

it doesnt have to be boobs or whatever just has to be a non photoshopped pic with rollitup somewhere in it- at least thats what i gathered


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 24, 2010)

mistaphuck said:


> it doesnt have to be boobs or whatever just has to be a non photoshopped pic with rollitup somewhere in it- at least thats what i gathered


ya, but it has to be something that would pique fdd's, or anyones interest.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 24, 2010)

at this point, ..................... lol




i started a contest interest thread that got more attention than this one. at least i won't have to work too hard on the prize.


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Aug 25, 2010)

Idk bout that fdd, I'm workin super hard on ideas! I got a couple really cool ones so far, but like Dr Greenhorn said, just waiting for the deadline to get a little closer.


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 25, 2010)

In my experience with contests like this...a lot of people, myself included, wait for the deadline to get closer so others don't have as long to try to one up them. I bet this thread blows up in the last day of the contest. lol


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Aug 25, 2010)

right on Silent


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Aug 25, 2010)

It took me like an hour to get those rhinestones in the first pic in the right place, and I risked my ass with the Charter Communications truck, so I figured I'd share even though the contest is closed.


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Aug 25, 2010)

I did baby, I did, took me forever with those stupid little gems lol...oh and in case you are wondering, I love color changing glass...can ya do different colors? Every one I've ever had was blue lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 25, 2010)

DoinIt2Gether said:


> I did baby, I did, took me forever with those stupid little gems lol...oh and in case you are wondering, I love color changing glass...can ya do different colors? Every one I've ever had was blue lol


you did put some effort into that. 


most of the stuff i do changes colors.


----------



## oJUICEBOXo (Aug 25, 2010)

Soooooo.......is the contest over or what?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 25, 2010)

oJUICEBOXo said:


> Soooooo.......is the contest over or what?



no, lets try to keep it going. i'll delete that post.


----------



## Howard Stern (Aug 25, 2010)

Taken at the local Walmart gardening section! It will probably stay there for days!


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Aug 25, 2010)

awwww, do I still get my piece? False winning is disappointing lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 25, 2010)

DoinIt2Gether said:


> awwww, do I still get my piece? False winning is disappointing lol


Hmm just keep entering pics for the contest, lol. Then you will for sure win


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Aug 25, 2010)

Now I'm back to square one tryin to think of cool ideas...I'm not very inventive LOL, but thanks for the support bill!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 25, 2010)

DoinIt2Gether said:


> Now I'm back to square one tryin to think of cool ideas...I'm not very inventive LOL, but thanks for the support bill!


Although it's gonna be kinda hard for a guy to top your previous submissions


----------



## machnak (Aug 25, 2010)

I might have something to beat it! So the contest continues, alright


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 25, 2010)

I seen someone had there dogg and was like damn it, oh well mines on the clock...grow security


----------



## Howard Stern (Aug 25, 2010)

Lets keep them comming guys! Don't let Fdd down!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 25, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> View attachment 1119522View attachment 1119521
> 
> Taken at the local Walmart gardening section! It will probably stay there for days!









awesome bro!  +rep!


----------



## Howard Stern (Aug 25, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> awesome bro!  +rep!


Thanks greenhorn! Were you ever in the Navy? Greenhorn is a Navy saying. But anyways lets get some pics in here for FDD keep this contest alive! I have more comming! one is kina risky the other is VERY risky but lets make it fun!


----------



## Shayden (Aug 25, 2010)

Whens the deadline?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 25, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> gonna make it simple and easy, ....
> 
> 
> contest entries must be posted in this thread by midnight on September 7, 2010, pacific time.
> ...





Shayden said:


> Whens the deadline?


it's in the first post


----------



## Howard Stern (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey guys, I paid this homeless guy to hold my sighn for twenty min while I did my shopping in Wal Mart! Then took a couple of pic's and gave him $20! I did a charitable thing and I got a good entry for the contest! Beat that!


----------



## machnak (Aug 26, 2010)

I also had a homeless guy hold a sign for me.


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Aug 26, 2010)

We dont have homeless ppl in our small town...


----------



## Howard Stern (Aug 26, 2010)

machnak said:


> I also had a homeless guy hold a sign for me.
> 
> View attachment 1121179


Ha ha I got it in first! Good one bro! My homeless guy was in a wheelchair though! LOL Now I think this is going to get a little competitive!  can't wait to see more guys this is fun!


----------



## Howard Stern (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh and I have three more ideas brewing! I will get two done today for sure!


----------



## Howard Stern (Aug 26, 2010)

machnak said:


> I also had a homeless guy hold a sign for me.
> 
> View attachment 1121179


I love how your bum pic has a smoke shop in the background!!! LOL Did you notice that?


----------



## MI Bluntsmoker (Aug 26, 2010)

Is a collage a legit option?


----------



## nubiebud (Aug 26, 2010)

I gotta hella idea if the misses will let me.


----------



## Howard Stern (Aug 26, 2010)

nubiebud said:


> I gotta hella idea if the misses will let me.


Hey just throwing this out there cus my wife said no! Do rollitup.org but have her a-hole the . before org! LOL


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 26, 2010)

now we're having fun.


----------



## Admin (Aug 26, 2010)

Just saw this thread excellent work guys Ill see what I can come up with. I love this contest we did it the first year of rollitup and had some wicked entries


----------



## rzza (Aug 26, 2010)

i have never seen admin chime in on a thread looking at your 6344 posts you clearly do though


----------



## Howard Stern (Aug 26, 2010)

Shit now we have admin in here!!  Now we really have to step up our game guys!


----------



## Malikhar (Aug 26, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> View attachment 1119522View attachment 1119521
> 
> Taken at the local Walmart gardening section! It will probably stay there for days!


LOL Nice! I like it, wonder how long it takes for them to notice!


----------



## Malikhar (Aug 26, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> Hey guys, I paid this homeless guy to hold my sighn for twenty min while I did my shopping in Wal Mart! Then took a couple of pic's and gave him $20! I did a charitable thing and I got a good entry for the contest! Beat that!
> 
> View attachment 1121164View attachment 1121163


OMG this is the best so far. And doing something charitable at the same time! Love It!


----------



## HotPhyre (Aug 26, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> Hey guys, I paid this homeless guy to hold my sighn for twenty min while I did my shopping in Wal Mart! Then took a couple of pic's and gave him $20! I did a charitable thing and I got a good entry for the contest! Beat that!
> 
> View attachment 1121164View attachment 1121163


'

Dude just saw this and was like fuck ya, + rep.


----------



## Howard Stern (Aug 26, 2010)

Ha ha Welcome roolitup.org! Man we were out today taking pic's and we found some old couple stuck in some loose gravel so we stopped and helped them out. I dug his fucking car out and it was a lexus! got him out after about 30 min and he just said thanks! That was my second good deed for the day! Anyway here is my first one, I will be posting more guys!


----------



## machnak (Aug 26, 2010)

Man Howard is giving me a run for my money. I gotta step my game up. 

I noticed the Smoke Shop, it's across the street from mine haha. Pretty funny.


----------



## Howard Stern (Aug 26, 2010)

Got some more machnak!!!  

Here is at the local fire station! We thought it would be funny!


----------



## Howard Stern (Aug 26, 2010)

haven't trespassed yet......... LOL


----------



## Howard Stern (Aug 26, 2010)

One more from today! Get your game on machnak!!!  I will have more later!


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 26, 2010)

lol this thread is epic mmm hash


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 26, 2010)

Here's what I came up with Fdd


----------



## MI Bluntsmoker (Aug 27, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Here's what I came up with Fdd


Damn, Im out!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 27, 2010)

I was gonna do that too. Nice picture.


----------



## rzza (Aug 27, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Here's what I came up with Fdd


very coool pic man!


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice job, Bill!


----------



## machnak (Aug 27, 2010)

Howard and Bill, very nice!

I'm waiting for my buddy at work to bring me my laptop back so I can upload more! I work 48 hours in the next three days so it may be a little hard to get them as often as I'd like but more will come soon!


----------



## Howard Stern (Aug 27, 2010)

machnak said:


> Howard and Bill, very nice!
> 
> I'm waiting for my buddy at work to bring me my laptop back so I can upload more! I work 48 hours in the next three days so it may be a little hard to get them as often as I'd like but more will come soon!


Looking forward to it! I need to get my thinking cap on for some new ones. I have two more ideas right now, but I need time on both of them.


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## natasharester (Aug 28, 2010)

*I DONT KNOW ABOUT YOU GUYS BUT I THINK I MIGHT BE ABLE TO GET A NICE SHOT AT BLOWING MINDS AND TAKING THE NUMBER1 PIC.

NOW I SEE YOU GUYS SO DETERMINED THE JUST MAKES ME WANT IT SO MUCH MORE.........
Yay im going to get to have so much fun with this one !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Get excited guys you will be later 
*


----------



## irishwyrick (Aug 28, 2010)

these are gonna be in a "before and after" portfolio of a customers jeep I'm building lol


----------



## machnak (Aug 28, 2010)

natasharester said:


> *I DONT KNOW ABOUT YOU GUYS BUT I THINK I MIGHT BE ABLE TO GET A NICE SHOT AT BLOWING MINDS AND TAKING THE NUMBER1 PIC.
> 
> NOW I SEE YOU GUYS SO DETERMINED THE JUST MAKES ME WANT IT SO MUCH MORE.........
> Yay im going to get to have so much fun with this one !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Get excited guys you will be later
> *



Prove it!!!!!


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 28, 2010)

machnak said:


> Prove it!!!!!


This is gonna be fun!!!


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Michael764 (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## rzza (Aug 31, 2010)

lol if she googles her name.


----------



## moash (Sep 1, 2010)

bud stems....


----------



## The420Finisher (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## moash (Sep 1, 2010)

The420Finisher said:


> View attachment 1131238View attachment 1131235View attachment 1131224View attachment 1131237View attachment 1131232View attachment 1131218View attachment 1131240View attachment 1131241View attachment 1131244View attachment 1131253View attachment 1131221View attachment 1131226


very clever


----------



## The420Finisher (Sep 1, 2010)

Beer Caps


----------



## Michael764 (Sep 1, 2010)

She's Single!



rzza said:


> hey cheree malmstrom


----------



## rzza (Sep 1, 2010)

Michael764 said:


> She's Single!


nice! i would help change that but washingtons kinda far


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 1, 2010)

Church of RIU - Wake and Bake Sermons


----------



## ChereeMalmstrom (Sep 1, 2010)

rzza said:


> hey cheree malmstrom


Hey, Hey, Hey


----------



## HotPhyre (Sep 1, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> View attachment 1131621
> Church of RIU - Wake and Bake Sermons


Church Really!!! AWESOME pic


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 1, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> View attachment 1131621
> Church of RIU - Wake and Bake Sermons









cool shit dude! LOL +rep!


----------



## feva (Sep 1, 2010)

now i dont know it may be real and if it is cool shit but i do know there is a site or something where you can write what u want on a church board like that. hopefully it is legit though. i say throw on the bandana and stand in the pic.


----------



## moash (Sep 1, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> View attachment 1131621
> Church of RIU - Wake and Bake Sermons


thats not real,is it?
y is there white fading on the right
also,i dont know of any church that dont have a name


----------



## brickedup417 (Sep 1, 2010)

moash said:


> thats not real,is it?
> y is there white fading on the right
> also,i dont know of any church that dont have a name


ya i was wondering about that white fadeing in the right also? thats pretty out of wack.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 1, 2010)

I can verify that it is indeed a real picture, I have seen the original, before the name of the church was blurred out for privacy reasons.


----------



## brickedup417 (Sep 1, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> I can verify that it is indeed a real picture, I have seen the original, before the name of the church was blurred out for privacy reasons.


if so +rep thats pretty crazy


----------



## feva (Sep 1, 2010)

http://www.says-it.com/churchsigns/ looks like design 4


----------



## machnak (Sep 1, 2010)

Had to be patient with this one, but had the sign for a few days. Finally, little piggies went to iHop to eat and I took advantage of it. Enjoy these as much as it was for me shitting bullets getting these ones.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 1, 2010)

looks pretty close..


----------



## feva (Sep 1, 2010)

epic if it is legit though +rep


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 1, 2010)

its gotta be fake cause the glare of the glass is the same. same treeline... you should get an infraction for that.  lol


----------



## machnak (Sep 1, 2010)

That pictures definitely has photoshop or some editing program tweak to it. & it's taking attention away from the Cop car pictures I just took


----------



## brickedup417 (Sep 1, 2010)

feva said:


> http://www.says-it.com/churchsigns/ looks like design 4


damn thats pretty shotty




billcollector99 said:


> I can verify that it is indeed a real picture, I have seen the original, before the name of the church was blurred out for privacy reasons.


 
hey guess what i saw the original also


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 1, 2010)

machnak said:


> Had to be patient with this one, but had the sign for a few days. Finally, little piggies went to iHop to eat and I took advantage of it. Enjoy these as much as it was for me shitting bullets getting these ones.
> 
> View attachment 1132149View attachment 1132151View attachment 1132152View attachment 1132153



Nice Bro!!


----------



## brickedup417 (Sep 1, 2010)

machnak said:


> That pictures definitely has photoshop or some editing program tweak to it. & it's taking attention away from the Cop car pictures I just took


 

......+repp thats tha $hitt


----------



## feva (Sep 1, 2010)

nice job machnak +rep


----------



## machnak (Sep 1, 2010)

Here:


----------



## feva (Sep 1, 2010)

fucking csi up in this bitch detectives greenhorn and machnak


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 1, 2010)

hahha! well, I gotta be honest, dude had me fooled at first: lol


----------



## machnak (Sep 1, 2010)

lol, very true.


Photoshop Not allowed!


----------



## brickedup417 (Sep 1, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> I can verify that it is indeed a real picture, I have seen the original, before the name of the church was blurred out for privacy reasons.


?????????????????????????


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 1, 2010)

HOL E SHIT how did I miss this epic thread?! 

I'll be contributing soon, very soon!


Awesome topless pic too whoever that was. lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 1, 2010)

machnak said:


> Here:
> 
> View attachment 1132157



wow,  

thank you.


----------



## machnak (Sep 1, 2010)

Welcome man, check those cops cars out?!


----------



## Knickers (Sep 1, 2010)

Cop car wins, boo at the fake church sign.


----------



## Howard Stern (Sep 1, 2010)

machnak said:


> Had to be patient with this one, but had the sign for a few days. Finally, little piggies went to iHop to eat and I took advantage of it. Enjoy these as much as it was for me shitting bullets getting these ones.
> 
> View attachment 1132149View attachment 1132151View attachment 1132152View attachment 1132153


Ha ha nice one bro!!! That is what this is about. Not some bullshit photo shop bullshit! Good job!


----------



## Malikhar (Sep 2, 2010)

machnak said:


> Here:
> 
> View attachment 1132157


Instant ban from contest if you ask me.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 2, 2010)

brickedup417 said:


> ?????????????????????????


I retract my previous statement until further analysis


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Sep 2, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Awesome topless pic too whoever that was. lol


Thanks! I put a whole lot of effort into the one with the rhinestones LOL


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 2, 2010)

I will willingly step out of the contest because I did indeed photoshop out the name and phone number of the church as well as other stuff. I never claimed it wasn't touched up. However, FDD never said no photoshopped pics nor computer generated (or else the FB screen shot would have been called down too). FDD did answer a question about filtering out photoshopped pictures, but I don't see anywhere that it says they are not allowed. Nor does my post claim that it is a untouched photo. And Bill did indeed see the full version as FDD has been sent a picture of the full version as well. The church does exist, it is in the OBX area and in the full versions, I left the name of it on so they can look it up for themselves. 

I do agree the cop car trumps everything seen. And I think it was an awesome job.


----------



## Knickers (Sep 2, 2010)

But the whole thing was fake... It didn't exist because it's a photo from a church sign generator which has been shopped. It wasn't even on facebook, you didn't take the picture so I see no reason to believe you have even seen the alleged church. It was cool, but you should have said it was shopped as it's made clear enough that photochopped pics don't count. Yes i'm on a stoner rant, but seriously just admit you wouldn't have announced it was just a shopped meme if you had "won" even though you know it would be cheating.


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 2, 2010)

Knickers said:


> it's made clear enough that photochopped pics don't count.


 Where?



Knickers said:


> just admit you wouldn't have announced it was just a shopped meme if you had "won" even though you know it would be cheating.


Because you know me, right? Funny I admitted it here when it was the first time I've been back since posting it. As I said, I willingly step out of the contest. I will be posting more church sign pictures with me in them, but they won't be for contest consideration. Enjoy your stoner rant. Best part of it is the "stone" part.


----------



## Knickers (Sep 2, 2010)

Dude...

"take a picture with "rollitup.org" in it."

fdd's opening post. You didn't take that picture, it has the exact same reflections as the photo on the previously posted website. Only an idiot would confuse taking a picture with copying a picture from the net then shopping it... Unless of course the original picture was taken by yourself and just happens to be used on a website that is made to generate fake church signs... You only admitted to it once being thoroughly revealed as a cheat and your only "witness" revoked his statement. The rant was stoner, the opinion is justified.


----------



## Howard Stern (Sep 2, 2010)

Isn't this supposed to be a fun contest? Lets just get back out there and get some more pic's and have fun guys! I think I have one more that may give the cop car one a run for it's money. Probably this weekend!


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes, please do get back to the fun of it. I said I step out. I said I'll show more church sign pictures that won't be for the comp. Short of emailing you the untouched picture with the church name in it (which I have PMed to FDD and my "witness") so you can see the camera info in its file too...I'm not going on with this line of back and forth. ppsssttt...it's "dudette".

Good luck Howard, that cop car is badass. Although the federal installation pictures are up there pretty high too.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2010)

machnak said:


> Here:
> 
> View attachment 1132157





Silent Running said:


> Yes, please do get back to the fun of it. I said I step out. I said I'll show more church sign pictures that won't be for the comp. Short of emailing you the untouched picture with the church name in it (which I have PMed to FDD and my "witness") so you can see the camera info in its file too...I'm not going on with this line of back and forth. ppsssttt...it's "dudette".
> 
> Good luck Howard, that cop car is badass. Although the federal installation pictures are up there pretty high too.


explain how these 2 pics have the exact same markings. 

thank you.



i can even see where the grass has been edited.


----------



## Michael764 (Sep 2, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> I will willingly step out of the contest because I did indeed photoshop out the name and phone number of the church as well as other stuff. I never claimed it wasn't touched up. However, FDD never said no photoshopped pics nor computer generated (or else the FB screen shot would have been called down too). FDD did answer a question about filtering out photoshopped pictures, but I don't see anywhere that it says they are not allowed. Nor does my post claim that it is a untouched photo. And Bill did indeed see the full version as FDD has been sent a picture of the full version as well. The church does exist, it is in the OBX area and in the full versions, I left the name of it on so they can look it up for themselves.
> 
> I do agree the cop car trumps everything seen. And I think it was an awesome job.


+rep just for honesty.

I figured the Facebook would be IFFY, but I thought it was kinda clever. I'll grab another Real picture. It will be good too.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 2, 2010)

the church probably exists but the picture she put up is not the church in question. just look at the glare of the glass, it's got the same treeline image. so I don't think dudeete is being vewry honest.


----------



## Knickers (Sep 2, 2010)

No Dr.,

As I said, if they took the original pic which just happened to be stolen by that website then yeah not such a big problem...

But sif she isn't just a busted cheat.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 2, 2010)

Knickers said:


> No Dr.,
> 
> 
> But sif she isn't just a busted cheat.


...could you say it again in english?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 2, 2010)

Knickers said:


> No Dr.,
> 
> As I said, if they took the original pic which just happened to be stolen by that website then yeah not such a big problem...


so your trying to telll me the website jacked her pic and this is all coincidence?


----------



## Knickers (Sep 2, 2010)

But it is far more likely that she has been caught cheating. It's like that sceen from Ali G.. B82rez... Me was trying to save time. I'm chooched on the volcano overlooking the sea.. Let me have my fun


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2010)

paris hilton insists the bindle of coke in her purse was "gum". http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2010/08/28/paris-hilton-arrested-drug-possession/


----------



## machnak (Sep 2, 2010)

I say we post some pictures for the contest and be on with it. 


She pulled herself out of the contest so let's get some more pictures!


----------



## machnak (Sep 2, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> paris hilton insists the bindle of coke in her purse was "gum". http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2010/08/28/paris-hilton-arrested-drug-possession/


Wow, you gotta be kidding me. People never cease to amaze me.


----------



## machnak (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry for the triple post, just a quick one. The sign was high otherwise my writing would of been better.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2010)

i still have to do some photoshopping to do, but i got the pic.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 2, 2010)

[video=youtube;XacvydVrhuI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XacvydVrhuI[/video]


----------



## brickedup417 (Sep 2, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i still have to do some photoshopping to do, but i got the pic.  View attachment 1133008


ahahahahaha


----------



## Howard Stern (Sep 2, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> Good luck Howard, that cop car is badass. Although the federal installation pictures are up there pretty high too.


Thanks, I hope I win cus I haven't smoked weed in a few years and that was only a couple of times. Before that it was over 7 yrs. So I hope I can get my final pic in and get some bad ass glass from fdd to smoke my own weed! I am on my first grow and really stoked how it is comming out! This is a competition but the bar has been raised with that whole cop car! So now we really need to risk getting arrested! LOL


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> Thanks, I hope I win cus I haven't smoked weed in a few years and that was only a couple of times. Before that it was over 7 yrs. So I hope I can get my final pic in and get some bad ass glass from fdd to smoke my own weed! I am on my first grow and really stoked how it is comming out! This is a competition but the bar has been raised with that whole cop car! So now we really need to risk getting arrested! LOL


wow, throw some butter on it while you're at it.


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Sep 3, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> [video=youtube;XacvydVrhuI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XacvydVrhuI[/video]


I freakin LOVE this song!


----------



## machnak (Sep 3, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> wow, throw some butter on it while you're at it.


lol



Good song by the way.


----------



## Howard Stern (Sep 4, 2010)

machnak said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> Good song by the way.


Hey hey hey! I will let my pic's to the talking! If I win I win if not then that is cool with me! Well to tell you the truth after this weekend if I don't win I will be pissed!!!!  No worries my friends this has been a fun time. I just need one or two more then I am done!


----------



## machnak (Sep 4, 2010)

Same here bud, good luck!


----------



## moash (Sep 4, 2010)

a friend that passed out on the couch last night got tagged...
funny thing is,nobody told him before he left ,so he is running around town advertising
the site


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 4, 2010)

moash said:


> a friend that passed out on the couch last night got tagged...
> funny thing is,nobody told him before he left ,so he is running around town advertising
> the site
> View attachment 1136343



That is seriously fuckin' hilarious! Original, clever, appropriate, non offensive. Great job with this one!


----------



## moash (Sep 4, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> That is seriously fuckin' hilarious! Original, clever, appropriate, non offensive. Great job with this one!


gracias........


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 4, 2010)

moash said:


> a friend that passed out on the couch last night got tagged...
> funny thing is,nobody told him before he left ,so he is running around town advertising
> the site
> View attachment 1136343




hahah! awesome dude! +rep!!


----------



## DawgMountain (Sep 4, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> I will willingly step out of the contest because I did indeed photoshop out the name and phone number of the church as well as other stuff. I never claimed it wasn't touched up. However, FDD never said no photoshopped pics nor computer generated (or else the FB screen shot would have been called down too). FDD did answer a question about filtering out photoshopped pictures, but I don't see anywhere that it says they are not allowed...


We should have a version of this contest with best PhotoShop of the same thing...


----------



## oJUICEBOXo (Sep 4, 2010)

DawgMountain said:


> We should have a version of this contest with best PhotoShop of the same thing...


That could get crazy....I'm down


----------



## moash (Sep 4, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahah! awesome dude! +rep!!


thank u sir


----------



## machnak (Sep 4, 2010)

lol good one, after this one we should see if FDD would want to do a photoshop one.

So I erased like 10 pictures I had on my camera by accidentally formatting it...so now I need to try and get more!


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 4, 2010)

M-O-O-N spells genius


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Sep 4, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> M-O-O-N spells genius


LMFAO bill! Excellent movie, better book lol.


----------



## Howard Stern (Sep 6, 2010)

Ha Ha guys I got the ones I wanted!! Here they are,


I tagged a navy Jet on the missile! Beat that.

And since it is the end of the contest here are all my pic's



GL guys it has been fun! Look forward to the next one!


----------



## machnak (Sep 7, 2010)

No more for me. Just waiting on the announcement of the winners.


----------



## mistaphuck (Sep 7, 2010)

damn i forgot to take more pix oh well mine were first!


----------



## scorpio9 (Sep 7, 2010)

Damn, wish I'd of seen this thread earlier, had a real nice idea too,but will take a day or 2 to do, oh well, deffo next time


----------



## machnak (Sep 7, 2010)

Damn iPad has no camera card port. No more from me.


----------



## machnak (Sep 8, 2010)

Winners on the 10th still FDD?


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 8, 2010)

So is the contest over???????


----------



## Howard Stern (Sep 8, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> So is the contest over???????


contest entries must be posted in this thread by midnight on September 7, 2010, pacific time

then I guess we will all know one the 10th who the winners are. I think fdd gave himself some time just in case he had to go over houndreds of pic's.


----------



## machnak (Sep 8, 2010)

I hope we hear something soon yea!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 10, 2010)

*And the winners are, ......... *







Howard Stern said:


> Hey guys, I paid this homeless guy to hold my sighn for twenty min while I did my shopping in Wal Mart! Then took a couple of pic's and gave him $20! I did a charitable thing and I got a good entry for the contest! Beat that!
> 
> View attachment 1121164View attachment 1121163





machnak said:


> Had to be patient with this one, but had the sign for a few days. Finally, little piggies went to iHop to eat and I took advantage of it. Enjoy these as much as it was for me shitting bullets getting these ones.
> 
> View attachment 1132149View attachment 1132151View attachment 1132152View attachment 1132153







i'm going to award 2 prizes, which are still to be determined. 

ALL of the entries were awesome. i once again have a hard time not giving a prize to everyone. i just don't have that many prizes. 


thank you everyone for playing. if machnak and howard stern pm me their info i will try to get something together within the next few days.


----------



## mistaphuck (Sep 10, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i will be giving out 3 prizes for the best 3 pictures.


*ahem* 

congrats to machnak and howard stern, nice pics. following instructions to the tee will get you everywhere!


----------



## machnak (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks FDD! Congrats Howard Stern!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 10, 2010)

mistaphuck said:


> *ahem*
> 
> congrats to machnak and howard stern, nice pics. following instructions to the tee will get you everywhere!



fucking pot smokers. 


i have to go back thru the thread and pick a third winner. and i was just walking out the door to go to the lake. shit, ... i'll be back tonight when i can spend a few minutes and go thru everything. i sincerely apologize for my Alzheimer moment.


----------



## Howard Stern (Sep 10, 2010)

machnak said:


> Thanks FDD! Congrats Howard Stern!


Good job too machnak! I really enjoyed the competition bro. And a big thanks to Fdd for the great contest!  lots of fun!


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Sep 10, 2010)

I still think those of us who won prematurely should get some sort of consolation prize!


----------



## Dirtfree (Sep 10, 2010)

I think the police car took alot of guts. I think this should receive the grand prize. 
+ Rep to you sir 
You should have left it taped on there, somewhere they wouldnt have seen it and drove around with it.


----------



## moash (Sep 10, 2010)

Dirtfree said:


> I think the police car took alot of guts. I think this should receive the grand prize.
> + Rep to you sir
> You should have left it taped on there, somewhere they wouldnt have seen it and drove around with it.


like their license plate...haha


----------



## machnak (Sep 10, 2010)

I did leave it on  I left it on the back right fender and watched them drive away


----------



## Howard Stern (Sep 10, 2010)

It was all fun! LOL Even if I didn't win it was still fun to do! I think we need another one in a few months! Not from Fdd but maybe from someone else. Maybe for some good seeds or some shit! Hats off to anyone that will take their time to make these forums more fun!


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Sep 10, 2010)

machnak said:


> I can pat ya on the back!


awww, thx mach!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 10, 2010)

*winner #3. *


please pm me your shipping details. 

my wife picked this one. 








billcollector99 said:


> Here's what I came up with Fdd


----------



## New Grower 420 (Sep 10, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> *winner #3. *
> 
> 
> please pm me your shipping details.
> ...


im glad this one got a prize it was the best one in my eyes.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 10, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> *winner #3. *
> 
> 
> please pm me your shipping details.
> ...





New Grower 420 said:


> im glad this one got a prize it was the best one in my eyes.




Thank You!!!!


----------



## machnak (Sep 10, 2010)

Congrats Bill!!!!!


----------



## Howard Stern (Sep 10, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> *winner #3. *
> 
> 
> please pm me your shipping details.
> ...


nice pic bill you deserve it!


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 10, 2010)

Thank you guys very much


----------



## machnak (Sep 11, 2010)

I can't wait to see what we got, we gotta plan a christening online at the same time lol.


----------



## Howard Stern (Sep 11, 2010)

machnak said:


> I can't wait to see what we got, we gotta plan a christening online at the same time lol.


I gotta wait for my plants to be done!  You guys go on without me.


----------



## machnak (Sep 11, 2010)

Eh, we'll figure it out...or get high single handed


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 11, 2010)

machnak said:


> Eh, we'll figure it out...or get high single handed


Wait till your trip down here, and christen them then!!


----------



## machnak (Sep 11, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Wait till your trip down here, and christen them then!!



That could work.


----------



## machnak (Sep 14, 2010)

Any new news FDD?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 14, 2010)

machnak said:


> Any new news FDD?



so here's the deal, .......

i have some pipes that are already made. they are nice pipes. i can send out some of those, or ..........

i haven't been on the new torch for more than a day so far. it's been too hot outside. now that it's cooling off and i may get some torch time but, ... my harvest is coming in now and i have to spend all day trimming. 

i can try to find some time in between trimming to get on the torch and make some more pipes or i can send out the ones i already have made. i'm going to let you guys decide what you would like. 

i do apologize for any delays. things have been getting pretty busy around here lately. rain in the forecast for this weekend so i have to spend the next few days getting everything covered. let me know if you want an already made pipe now, or if you'd like to wait until i don't know when to get a newer one. it could be a few days or it could be a few weeks.


----------



## machnak (Sep 14, 2010)

Maybe we can do ones you have now, and then I'll buy one once you make more?  I'm up for whichever you want to do, waiting or not I have plenty of patience.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 14, 2010)

machnak said:


> Maybe we can do ones you have now, and then I'll buy one once you make more?  I'm up for whichever you want to do, waiting or not I have plenty of patience.


i have them right here ready to ship, but i have posted pics of them already. i didn't want you all to think i was trying to "pull a fast one".


----------



## machnak (Sep 14, 2010)

Not at all, as long as it's still made by you!


----------



## Howard Stern (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey Fdd I am cool with what ever is best for you! I am just glad I won and for you to ship anything to us is fucking awesome! For me just do what ever is easy for you bro!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 14, 2010)

you guys are very understanding. i haven't even had time for my nap lately. i gotta throw down some new flooring before i can sit in front of my torch and i can't even make it to home depot to get plywood. we are out of cat food again, as well.

i got machnak's sent out today. howards will get packed up and sent out in a few if i can make it to the shipping office.


----------



## machnak (Sep 14, 2010)

Awesome, thanks FDD! I'll stay tuned for any further contests. See ya at your grow!


----------



## Howard Stern (Sep 14, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> you guys are very understanding. i haven't even had time for my nap lately. i gotta throw down some new flooring before i can sit in front of my torch and i can't even make it to home depot to get plywood. we are out of cat food again, as well.
> 
> i got machnak's sent out today. howards will get packed up and sent out in a few if i can make it to the shipping office.


Like I said bro whatever is best for you! I am not worried about it at all!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 15, 2010)

they will go out in an hour. 

now i gotta go trim for 2 months. 



thank you everyone for your participation. this was a pretty good one.


----------



## machnak (Sep 15, 2010)

No, thank you FDD!!!! Enjoy that trim!


----------



## Howard Stern (Sep 15, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> they will go out in an hour.
> 
> now i gotta go trim for 2 months.
> 
> ...


Thanks to you too Fdd! If I lived closer I would come over and help ya out on those monsters! Amazing grow!


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 16, 2010)

hahahahah, ill go find some little piggys and take a pic lol !!!!

epic cop car pic !! loved it.. rep


----------



## greenesthaze (Nov 23, 2010)

wish i would have saw this earlier! I am pretty creative i tell ya!


----------



## mistaphuck (Dec 3, 2010)

klassifyme said:


> contest???????


 no you don't get a contest..


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2010)

how about someone give ME a prize for a change. i just give, and give, and give, ........



it's christmas and i'm hinting for gifts. come on people load me up. hehehheheheh


----------



## klassifyme (Dec 3, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> how about someone give ME a prize for a change. i just give, and give, and give, ........
> 
> 
> 
> it's christmas and i'm hinting for gifts. come on people load me up. hehehheheheh


what do you give the man that has everything?


----------



## moash (Dec 3, 2010)

[video=youtube;Mr_uHJPUlO8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mr_uHJPUlO8[/video]


----------



## moash (Dec 3, 2010)

MERRY CHRISTMAS
[video=youtube;AkFqg5wAuFk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkFqg5wAuFk[/video]


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2010)

i need hours and hours of it to download to my walkman so i can have tunes to jam to while i work. i may just get some streaming music.


----------



## moash (Dec 3, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i need hours and hours of it to download to my walkman so i can have tunes to jam to while i work. i may just get some streaming music.


ok
ill get something together for u


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2010)

i just signed up for a year of napster. 

i still need to load my mp3 player though. i can stream all this, but i don't want to buy it all.


----------



## Dirtfree (Dec 6, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i need hours and hours of it to download to my walkman so i can have tunes to jam to while i work. i may just get some streaming music.


Still rockin the WALKMAN??? Hold on buddy let me make you a mix tape...LOL!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 6, 2010)

Dirtfree said:


> Still rockin the WALKMAN??? Hold on buddy let me make you a mix tape...LOL!



i got the purple one, S series  ........ http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CategoryDisplay?storeId=10151&catalogId=10551&langId=-1&categoryId=16178

USB cards and zip drives work best. 

unless you're still burning CD's. i think this comp has a driver slot somewhere.


----------



## Dirtfree (Dec 6, 2010)

Naw dude I was talkin about the OG walkman....ya know the ones with cassette tapes....Aww shit! I just gave away how old im gettin'...fuck! 


Any new contest in the works?? Maybe a christmas or new years contest???


----------



## WvMade (Jan 21, 2011)

Man wish i woulda seen this thread sooner.... i had sum badass ideas,i might just do it anyways!


----------



## Derple (Jun 14, 2011)

feva said:


> time to smoke one and get the brain juices flowin


I second that!


----------



## ChronicGrow (Jul 15, 2013)

Wow this is very old


----------



## Constiello (Aug 11, 2013)

nigga ur old


----------

